# Bluetooth audio - steering wheel control not working



## kjmc580 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a 2013 Altima 2.5 SV, no navigation system. Tonight I was streaming the music on my iPhone through my Bluetooth. However, for some reason I am unable to skip to the next song using the steering wheel controls, I am only able to change the song by using the control on my iPhone, which is obviously unsafe. I think this happened once before, but I don't remember how I got it to work again. The steering wheel controls work just fine otherwise with AM/FM/XM/iPod etc, it is just when streaming the iPhone via Bluetooth when the steering wheel controls don't work. I am not sure if maybe it has to do with the software update to iOS 7, or if it is something on my end. To be honest I would rather stream through Bluetooth since it's just so much easier to not have to take my phone out of my bag, especially when I'm driving and decide I want to listen to my iPod, and obviously I would like to be able to skip songs. Any ideas as to why this may be happening?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

if it is working then it would be the phone. All my Bluetooth and music complaints come from IPhones and Ipods and is almost always the Iproduct acting up


----------

